# On My Road To Recovery.



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I feel like i'm getting somewhere! There was a post on here that listed things you need to do in order to rid yourself of DP/DR. I printed it out & am reading one step at a time, I looked over the whole thing but yesterday I just got SICK of this, it's been 5 months that i've been fighting this & have had enough. Life is too short & too beautiful to sit there & dwell on something that is so disabling! Last night I felt like I was ALREADY making progress, it's not an easy road but distraction is INDEED the most important factor to recovery. Even though I still feel the DP/DR, i'm realizing that you CAN change it, even when you have doubts & start to backtrack, STOP & distract yourself, yesterday I cleaned my whole house, blasted a new CD & just took my focus off the DP & I could tell that I was already adapting to reality again. I would find myself looking at things to see if I could take it in for a second & if I wasn't feeling it, right away I'd move onto something else, DWELLING on it & obsessing about it is what traps us. I don't expect immediate results, but I do expect this to eventually subside with time.

I'm going to check in here as much as I can with how i'm doing & what helpful tips I can give to you guys. I hope you all find inner peace & are able to move foward with your wonderful lives! Stay strong & know that this will go away, but you have to first WANT it, don't fight it but simply accept it & realize that it's a disorder, your not doomed. It's like if your overweight, you can either let it consume you & just keep gaining weight, or stand up & say ENOUGH & do something about it.

I can promise you, if you think it'll just magically go away on it's own, then your wrong, you've got to take control of yourself & your mind & get your life back, or else you'll be living with this for a LONG time.

Feel free to post what helped you conquer your DP/DR! Let's all tackle this TOGETHER!


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Day 3 of conquering this demon! I can honestly say I feel better than I've ever felt in these last 5 or so months! By no means am I cured, YET. I am feeling more happiness, more moments of clearer thoughts (Even though this is my biggest struggle) more moments of getting in touch with reality & myself. Things don't look AS strange anymore, i'm able to look at things longer & not freak out & look away. I'm challenging myself everyday, If I look at something & it doens't click the way I expect, I take my mind off of it & go do something. I feel like theres hope! I can honestly say if you finally reach a point of wanting to win, you WILL. It takes time, REMEMBER that but it's possible, FOR ALL OF YOU! This morning I actualy woke up & didn't feel as spacy & lost as I have before. I can already seem improvments in such a short amount of time! Just remember = DISTRACTION & WILLPOWER = success!

I'll keep you guys posted with my progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Good for you!  go with the flow of life and you'll recover in no time!


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Exactly! Just take it ONE day at at time, yesterday is history, today is a gift, & tmrw is a mystery! :mrgreen:


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

It's so surreal, i'm feeling like 95% better! At the borderline of full recovery, i've noticed as my DP/DR has faded, my anxiety has come back more, & I know that's what's keeping me from making a full recovery, but it's one step at a time. I've never felt so better though, I hope this gives all of you hope that you CAN beat this, it just takes determination!


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Can this be? Am I actually cured of DP?  It's so crazy! 5 days ago I was in a state of confusion, feeling unreal, feeling as if everything else was unreal, now I sit here & type this & feel almost 100% focused! I don't wanna jinx it but I look back & say "why didn't I just get over this sooner? Why was I so mentally gone?"

However I still am struggling with depression/anxiety, I have to say, I'm starting to feel emotion again, as much as you can when depressed haha.

It's just this whole cloud that was covering my brain & life has started to slowly fade away.

I hope you guys get to that point, it's a beautiful thing when you realize that you're okay, that you are real & that you just gotta fight for what's yours.

Stay strong & overcome! <3


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

hi it?s great to read about people that are recovering from this disabling dp/dr... can u please give us the link u said u printed and helped u overcome dp/dr? thnx


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Ye I would be interested in that link to lol


----------



## creativedp (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations for the slight progress you have made. Engaging in physical activity is always good to keep dp away. Feeling of one's self very much depends on feeling of one's body. How dp persons take for granted their bodies How can we get in touch with our selves without getting in touch with our bodies. It is our bodies that connect us with ourselves and the world. When you move about or do simple exercises try to feel the movement of the body and get in touch the feeling of muscle movements. It is difficult to do especially if one has been neglecting one's body for years. Once we get in touch with our bodies we get in touch with our selves. Of course removing inner resistances or blocks to feeling of the body and emotions also are necessary. But it can only be achieved slowly with patience... Good luck.

Creative dp


----------

